
Malware Uses Obscure Intel CPU Feature to Steal Data and Avoid Firewalls - xyz6633
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/malware-uses-obscure-intel-cpu-feature-to-steal-data-and-avoid-firewalls/
======
equalunique
Spoiler Alert: By 'Obscure Intel CPU Feature' they mean Intel AMT and Serial-
over-LAN (SOL).

